# Tax implications whilst in sa



## telecaster4959 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi guys 

New to this sort of thing 

I am being offered a contract to work in SA but as an employee of a UK company who will pay my wages whilst I am in the country. 

I am being led to believe that I am either liable to pay tax in SA or the UK or indeed do I have to pay anything at all as my salary etc is uk based 

I want to make sure that I get this right before I come out as there doesnt appear to be a common policy on this in the UK or from what Ive read in SA Forums 

this seems to be a problem but I cant get a straight answer 

Would I be better off in having my own company/ payments company to sort my tax (if any) rather than being an employee 

That is an option I have to explore still 

telecaster4959


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

You will pay tax either way.
have a look at registering in Jersey and getting paid there.
SARS will want to know where you are paying tax.
.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

telecaster4959 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> New to this sort of thing
> 
> ...


Hi 

Sorting out tax is, aside from the actual permit issue, one of the most important things any expat needs to sort out, but unfortunately very few actually do.

Where you work and where you get paid are just some of the criteria SARS (South Arican Revenue Service) will look at. SARS will also want to know how long you are in SA, if you have other income world wide, etc. 

You will need to *declare *tax with SARS, but where you *pay *tax depends on your specific circumstances. 

It is thus best to speak to a tax expert. I know of a company that draft what they call a "Tax Health Check". It is a comprehensive report based on your situation. It outlines your tax obligations, and you can then take this report to an accountant to do your taxes.

There are also other tax experts who provide advice, but the company that provides this report deals with expats on a daily basis. 

If you want thei details let me know. Alternatively have a look on the Internet and see what international tax experts are out there.

Hope this helps.

Regards, 

Joachim


----------



## tkb13 (May 29, 2013)

Joaschim said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorting out tax is, aside from the actual permit issue, one of the most important things any expat needs to sort out, but unfortunately very few actually do.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post, but does anyone have any up to date recommendations for tax advisors specialising in UK/SA tax issues? I am in a similar position to the first poster - a UK citizen, working for a UK company via phone/email, but physically in SA for 6 months. I have already paid all UK taxes (deducted from payroll), but am not sure whether I should also be paying in SA or what, if anything, I need to notify SARS of. Do I pay tax in SA as well, and then try to reclaim it from the UK? If so, then how do I deal with the different tax year dates? Any advice very much appreciated.


----------

